# Quirks about yourself or your habits



## funky3000 (Jan 12, 2014)

What are the quirks that make you different from most people around you?

For starters, whenever I'm eating I have to eat the dish one food at a time. Example being I'll eat the porkchops, then when I'm finished with those move on to the mashed taters, repeat, and I save my drink for last because of this. I've been trying to break myself out of this habit and its kinda working but still there if I don't catch myself doing it.

Also, nail biting, or sometimes even the skin itself, has become a bad habit for me ever since 2nd grade. I'm so sad that I've tried to stop so many times to no avail, and its been going on for 10 years. I know the consequences are if I bite in the wrong spot I'll start bleeding or be really really tender in that spot, but it ends up getting to me anyway.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2014)

I pick the shit out of my skin
Some areas of my body make me look like a meth addict
I will rip scabs off and dig for what I call "skin worms" under my skin with a pocket knife and needles. I shouldn't do it, i don't want to do it, but it's so satisfying to get the skin worms out

I think that's more of a disorder than a habit, though.


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm always drumming my fingers on something. I don't even know I'm doing it most o the time. I guess it's really annoying. I try to stop when I do notice it, but usually I just get really fidgety if I stop.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 13, 2014)

Im alot more koolaid than you guys.
I drive a mother fucking Porsche! And live in the oc socal. so cal alone makes me cooler than any of you. 

Suck it, hollywood out!


----------



## dialup (Jan 13, 2014)

I can't stop grinding my teeth constantly, and I always have to have something in my hands or else I feel awkward.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jan 13, 2014)

If I'm in the middle of a difficult test, I'll pull out some of my hair without even realizing it.  At the end of the test, I notice hair on my keyboard.  It's kind of gross.  I wish I could wear a hat or something during the test.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 13, 2014)

I pun.
Also when my sides are poked I squeak really loud.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Im alot more koolaid than you guys.
> I drive a mother fucking Porsche! And live in the oc socal. so cal alone makes me cooler than any of you.
> 
> Suck it, hollywood out!



I don't know what any of this means


----------



## Sonlir (Jan 13, 2014)

I avoid human contact, but somehow I doubt that's considered quirk around these parts


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 13, 2014)

This may be from prolonged exposure to the furry fandom, but...

I tend to act like an animal.

Whenever I hear odd sounds or get asked strange questions, I tilt my head to the side.

When frustrated, I make a horse sound when I exhale.

I often stretch myself out the way a cat would in the morning.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> This may be from prolonged exposure to the furry fandom, but...
> 
> I tend to act like an animal.
> 
> ...


Well humans are animals so...

yeah these things are actually really common around other people.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2014)

Misophonia


----------



## malk (Jan 13, 2014)

I can't sit cross legged. The only way I can sit on the floor comfortably is by doing that weird "W" thing with my legs.

Also, do hemorrhoids count as a quirk?


----------



## PopTart_TheLadyOtter (Jan 13, 2014)

Ummm. Otter noises during the intimatenesssss....

I am so ticklish that I squeak, flail, and occasionally injure....

Lots more that are just out there.


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 13, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Im alot more koolaid than you guys.
> I drive a mother fucking Porsche! And live in the oc socal. so cal alone makes me cooler than any of you.
> 
> Suck it, hollywood out!



Relax, you're in Orange County. Hollywood's not even in your county. And Hollywood is boring. There's hardly anything to do there. And driving a Porsche does not make anyone cool. XD

And So Cal kind of sucks. Most people think all of California is just one big metropolis like Los Angeles. Even Orange County and San Bernardino County are referred to as the "Greater Los Angeles Area." Most folks in Los Angeles County aren't even aware that we have an annual county fair. People make it seem like folks around here are so cultured, but many have no clue as to what goes on outside the world of Dodgers and Lakers. We have NASCAR out here, too, but only racing fans know about that. Don't even get me started on IndyCar and NHRA. How about music festivals? Everyone knows about Coachella. Only country fans know about Stagecoach. These "cultured" city-dwellers are only aware of the mainstream pop culture that TMZ brings them on their plasma screen TVs. Don't get me wrong, I love Southern California. I love the rural parts of it filled with lakes and wildlife and nice small-town folks. However, just because you're from California, people associate you with Hollywood and Venice Beach. I would stay in California if people didn't only think of it as a state-wide metropolis. It seems the only way to get away from the "Greater Los Angeles Area" is to just leave the state, which is exactly why I'm moving to Alabama.

And that's my quirk. I'm not politically correct at all. If something bothers me, I speak my mind. Hope I didn't make you upset, Batty. I just hope you're more cultured than these Dodger and Laker city-dwellers. Explore California. The places you hardly ever hear about are the places that offer a lot more for you to do than Hollywood ever will. Trust me, I used to go to Hollywood a lot.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 13, 2014)

I suppose Gator Joe's quirk is that he cannot detect sarcasm.


----------



## Icky (Jan 13, 2014)

Gator Joe said:


> Relax, you're in Orange County. Hollywood's not even in your county. And Hollywood is boring. There's hardly anything to do there. And driving a Porsche does not make anyone cool. XD
> 
> And So Cal kind of sucks. Most people think all of California is just one big metropolis like Los Angeles. Even Orange County and San Bernardino County are referred to as the "Greater Los Angeles Area." Most folks in Los Angeles County aren't even aware that we have an annual county fair. People make it seem like folks around here are so cultured, but many have no clue as to what goes on outside the world of Dodgers and Lakers. We have NASCAR out here, too, but only racing fans know about that. Don't even get me started on IndyCar and NHRA. How about music festivals? Everyone knows about Coachella. Only country fans know about Stagecoach. These "cultured" city-dwellers are only aware of the mainstream pop culture that TMZ brings them on their plasma screen TVs. Don't get me wrong, I love Southern California. I love the rural parts of it filled with lakes and wildlife and nice small-town folks. However, just because you're from California, people associate you with Hollywood and Venice Beach. I would stay in California if people didn't only think of it as a state-wide metropolis. It seems the only way to get away from the "Greater Los Angeles Area" is to just leave the state, which is exactly why I'm moving to Alabama.
> 
> And that's my quirk. I'm not politically correct at all. If something bothers me, I speak my mind. Hope I didn't make you upset, Batty. I just hope you're more cultured than these Dodger and Laker city-dwellers. Explore California. The places you hardly ever hear about are the places that offer a lot more for you to do than Hollywood ever will. Trust me, I used to go to Hollywood a lot.



...I'm pretty sure he knows this. He's from Cali.


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 13, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I suppose Gator Joe's quirk is that he cannot detect sarcasm.



â€‹Actually, I can't. I have autism, and I'm very slow at detecting sarcasm. :c


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 13, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Also when my sides are poked I squeak really loud.


Can confirm; is hilarious. 


I nail bite, chew on things, pick at scabs, and sing whenever i recognize music. Also I talk REALLY loud when I get excited.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 13, 2014)

Clayton said:


> I don't know what any of this means


You're not supposed to,its all jibberish?


----------



## Percy (Jan 13, 2014)

I have terrific hand-eye coordination.

I also get bored easily. :c


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 13, 2014)

I hardly ever watch TV, which most people can't wrap their minds around. I just find television to be mindless drivel and useless for mental stimulation.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 13, 2014)

I savor the smell of food.

Yeah, I'm uninteresting...


----------



## Khaki (Jan 13, 2014)

Gator Joe said:


> And driving a Porsche does not make anyone cool.









But no one would argue with you if you did.


For some reason I can't hiccup or burp, instead I do a combination of both and just end up making some strange "yip" sound.


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Jan 13, 2014)

Clayton said:


> I pick the shit out of my skin
> Some areas of my body make me look like a meth addict
> I will rip scabs off and dig for what I call "skin worms" under my skin with a pocket knife and needles. I shouldn't do it, i don't want to do it, but it's so satisfying to get the skin worms out
> 
> I think that's more of a disorder than a habit, though.



See kids, drugs are bad....


As for me, a major quirk is I always play my favorite songs in my head, over and over and over. Its like a built in stereo, and its so clear I swear im wearing ear buds. Great for at work too, as we're not allowed ear buds. And I can "listen" to it even while thinking on other shit. I can even detailly create music in my head, distiguishing each and every note for every instrument in a song. I really should write music, but im too lazy lmao.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 13, 2014)

Clayton said:


> I pick the shit out of my skin
> Some areas of my body make me look like a meth addict
> I will rip scabs off and dig for what I call "skin worms" under my skin with a pocket knife and needles. I shouldn't do it, i don't want to do it, but it's so satisfying to get the skin worms out
> 
> I think that's more of a disorder than a habit, though.


I do this too, but only on my feet and sans the skin worms. It gets really bad in summer especially because the heat makes my feet itch, and for some reason those scabs are just so damn satisfying to scratch.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a bad habit of turning bottles on their heads.

Quirks? I have an interest in antiques, particularly WW2. Does Occult interest count?


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 13, 2014)

Rebel Of Epona said:


> As for me, a major quirk is I always play my favorite songs in my head, over and over and over. Its like a built in stereo, and its so clear I swear im wearing ear buds. Great for at work too, as we're not allowed ear buds. And I can "listen" to it even while thinking on other shit. I can even detailly create music in my head, distiguishing each and every note for every instrument in a song. I really should write music, but im too lazy lmao.


Ohh yes, I love being able to "listen" to music too. I mostly listen with my earbuds but if I'm not allowed to, I've got a good memory of 99% of my songs and a perfect memory of recently downloaded songs.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2014)

Rebel Of Epona said:


> See kids, drugs are bad....



http://www.skinpick.com/node/474


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 13, 2014)

I can't have a healthy life since I got too in the rock scene and everyone and everything around me now is alcohol, cigars, drugs, loud music, bad decisions, bad habits, bad influences.

I kinda act like a cat in my normal behaviour as how I walk, stand, rest, stare, little noises and things moving instantly catch my attention, I know when someone is coming home. It actually comes naturally since I've been doing it since I've been a kid even before furfagginess, I think some people has started to notice this, it's a little embarrasing >.<


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Jan 13, 2014)

I like to joke around, but I've strived to develop an extremely dry delivery of jokes.  I personally find it beneficial, because it means I can ninja a joke into a serious conversation without people expecting it from the set-up.

Also, if I'm unloading a dishwasher of clean dishes, I have to close it after it's empty before I start loading it with dirty dishes, because it doesn't feel like a complete cycle otherwise.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 13, 2014)

I can dislocate my thumbs. I also eat instant ramen semi-cooked so it's crunchy.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 13, 2014)

I will mirror about the nail skin thing, too. Just having skin there that is dry or 'not right' drives me crazy and I have a need to bite it off. As long as I can run my other thumb down the side of the nail and the skin is smooth, it's fine. I can't even have calluses from guitar playing for too long, because they get bitten/picked off before long. Of course I try and restrain myself from these behaviours in public.

Every time I have an exam to do, academically, the night before it, or on the morning of, I'll sing the song Russian Roulette to myself. I find myself identifying strongly with the lyrics at that time, and since I have a tendency to panic/put a lot of pressure on myself about uni/consider running away, it calms me down and reminds me that I HAVE to face my challenge. This has become a bit of a ritual, and the last time I forgot to do this, I performed pretty poorly in the exam.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh I almost forgot one of mine that gets reactions most of the time.

I can croak or purr in the back of my throat. And it doesn't hurt either, it's just something I can do. One of my friends on Skype says "I'm pretty sure that's not normal", "you should get that looked at", or "doesn't that hurt?".


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

I switched to a literally meat-only diet three years ago (zero carbohydrates, high fat & protein), and my health is now extremely good, even more rare is the amount of organ meat I consume. My BMI is 19.5 and I have a sculpted physique from body weight exercises.

I do not live in the same place for more than a month. I travel all around the world and live in hostels or short-term accommodations.

I'm a capable lucid dreamer and can on some nights, create a very vivid reality of my own creation, where I often become my fursona.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 13, 2014)

I often have dreams about wolves and werewolves, which drawn me to therianthropy and the fandom.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Jan 13, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> I often have dreams about wolves and werewolves, which drawn me to therianthropy and the fandom.



Maybe they are not just dreams...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> Maybe they are not just dreams...



creepy


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 13, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> Maybe they are not just dreams...


Or I'm just insane. That's what clinical lycanthropy is after all.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Or I'm just insane. That's what clinical lycanthropy is after all.



Dreams are usually things taken from your subconscious. If you're a Lycan/Wolf fanatic then your subconscious should throw Werewolves and Wolves up everywhere.


----------



## ghostnoise (Jan 13, 2014)

When I get upset or frustrated I tend to pull out my eyelashes. I've gotten better over the years, but there have been times when I've been missing huge chunks of eyelashes o__o


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Dreams are usually things taken from your subconscious. If you're a Lycan/Wolf fanatic then your subconscious should throw Werewolves and Wolves up everywhere.


What if I told you I didn't like werewolves until after I had the dreams?


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> What if I told you I didn't like werewolves until after I had the dreams?



Didn't like, or had no interest? We don't always know about what we like until it's presented to us, which is what our subconscious is all about.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Didn't like, or had no interest? We don't always know about what we like until it's presented to us, which is what our subconscious is all about.


Didn't like, as in terrified of anything around the subject. TF scared me as a child.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Didn't like, as in terrified of anything around the subject. TF scared me as a child.



Apparently, things we're terrified of might be because we like them. Yeah, I don't get that either.


----------



## Ley (Jan 13, 2014)

Uhhh. 

I will scream and react violently if a sticker is placed on my bare skin. Sticky residue on surfaces makes me want to recoil so bad I want to like, be out of my skin. 

I let my nails grow as long as possible until I absolutely have to cut them. 

Popping pimples. I've been cursed with clear skin. My boyfriend, hwoever, gets lots on his back sot there is always invariably a session of popping.

Things microogranized neatly, but widespread chaos. Like, kitchen drawers are super organized, whereas bedroom clothes are not.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Apparently, things we're terrified of might be because we like them. Yeah, I don't get that either.


Weird how that works, but I'm still stuck with my therianthropy/spirituality insanity.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2014)

Ley said:


> Popping pimples. I've been cursed with clear skin. My boyfriend, hwoever, gets lots on his back sot there is always invariably a session of popping.


As a person whose girlfriend does this, I can confirm that it's miserable. She also like, squeezes at my skin until little hair follicles or something like them come out by using her nails or tweezers. It's awful.


----------



## Icky (Jan 14, 2014)

I really, really hate scabs and other bits of dead skin. This is made ten times worse because I usually have a few blisters or loose calluses from playing vibraphone. I can't stop myself from scratching and ripping that stuff off, even when I know it'll take longer for my hands to heal.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 14, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> I can dislocate my thumbs. I also eat instant ramen semi-cooked so it's crunchy.


I sometimes eat top ramen raw and just sprinkle the seasoning on each bite I take.


----------



## LadyToorima (Jan 14, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I sometimes eat top ramen raw and just sprinkle the seasoning on each bite I take.



I also do this on occasion. >.>


I'm not sure what my biggest quirks are. You would probably have to ask my friends. xD


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey in this part of the country, Porsche BAD, Hummer Good! Snow cat with inverter for coffee pot best of all! 
My quirk is that I can not stop creating stories. If I done;t write em down to get them out of my brain, my head will explode. 
I am told it is an obsession, but I like my sanity or insanity depending on your point of view. Oh great now I got this story of a furry laying on a couch talking to a shrink and while he stays sane they eventually have to commit the shrink.


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2014)

I fidget constantly, and am always tapping either a foot or my fingers. I cannot stay still, not even in my sleep. 
I have to do everything in order, for instance in the morning I follow the same ritual every day.
I pull strange faces when I'm confused, or concentrating on something. I used to stick my tongue out, but learned to stop and just grit my teeth instead


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Jan 14, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I pull strange faces when I'm confused, or concentrating on something. I used to stick my tongue out, but learned to stop and just grit my teeth instead


OMG I used to do the same thing! Lol

Along with constant music in my head, I often randomly start screaming lyrics to black and pegan metal bands I listen to. Just randomly while listening to them. Especially if its a great part. Then I dont feel alone, my coworker starts yelling punk rock lyrics randomly too while painting lmao.


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2014)

Rebel Of Epona said:


> OMG I used to do the same thing! Lol
> 
> Along with constant music in my head, I often randomly start screaming lyrics to black and pegan metal bands I listen to. Just randomly while listening to them. Especially if its a great part. Then I dont feel alone, my coworker starts yelling punk rock lyrics randomly too while painting lmao.



I always have a song in my head, but since I sound like a bag of cats when I sing, I tend to just tap to them instead.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 14, 2014)

Alright, when listening to music I often imagine combat situations. These can range from exaggerated real-world scenarios to giant robots, superpowers and laser guns! Just sorta going on in my surroundings when I'm sitting in a car or walking along, etc.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 14, 2014)

When eating handheld food or drinking anything, I tend to pace randomly. This took me to a lot of interesting places, like the girl's sleeping area on my church retreat.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> When eating handheld food or drinking anything, I tend to pace randomly. This took me to a lot of interesting places, like the girl's sleeping area on my church retreat.


I do the same thing when talking on the phone. And if I'm alone while doing it I'll be laying and rolling on any surface and then go back to pacing.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I do the same thing when talking on the phone. And if I'm alone while doing it I'll be laying and rolling on any surface and then go back to pacing.


^This x1000. I can't just sit there and talk on the phone in peace unless it's laying in bed. That's the only time.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 14, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I have to do everything in order, for instance in the morning I follow the same ritual every day.



I do the exact opposite, I try to do everything at the same time I can't follow an order, well I can but don't do it

Like right now, I made chicken and rice, and the chicked cooked before the rice because I started cooking the 2 thing in the very same moment


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 14, 2014)

Also I kind of disapprove of the phrase "act your age" because of one of my quirks, or at least I call it a quirk.

I know when and where to act mature, and when and where I don't need to. Meeting, interview, a job in general? I'll be mature as I can be. If I'm alone or in my own home with my family, who gives a shit how young I act? This is what I would consider my quirk in this: controlled schizophrenia. I know I don't have schizophrenia but I can change behaviors based on location in a snap.

Maybe I get that from my craftiness as a young teen. I wasn't so good at acting innocent as a child, but man the shit I have gotten away with since then. Perhaps that was training for what I can do now.


----------



## Percy (Jan 14, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I sometimes eat top ramen raw and just sprinkle the seasoning on each bite I take.


I used to do that, but I had a different approach:
I'd take the brick of ramen, split it and break it into pieces, then put the pieces into a plastic bag. I then took the seasoning, dumped it into the bag, closed the bag, and shook it to coat the ramen with the seasoning. I'd then open the bag and eat it.

...I'm a weird person.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, my quirk is I like inserting myself into fields of interest that really are not appropriate for a man such as myself, which explains my taste in music and literature. It turns out that my next semester will feature books I already own. I picked up copies of Carmichael/Ture and Baldwin as part of immersing myself into my fursona months ago and now, I'm going actually read them as part of my college class. I think I should be happy about that, although I am one of the few blue-eyed gents who knows/cares about those two authors.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 15, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Also I kind of disapprove of the phrase "act your age" because of one of my quirks, or at least I call it a quirk.
> 
> I know when and where to act mature, and when and where I don't need to. Meeting, interview, a job in general? I'll be mature as I can be. If I'm alone or in my own home with my family, who gives a shit how young I act? This is what I would consider my quirk in this: controlled schizophrenia. I know I don't have schizophrenia but I can change behaviors based on location in a snap.
> 
> Maybe I get that from my craftiness as a young teen. I wasn't so good at acting innocent as a child, but man the shit I have gotten away with since then. Perhaps that was training for what I can do now.



That is nothing like schizophrenia. That is just simply knowing that there's a time and a place for things.


----------



## Antronach (Jan 15, 2014)

Percy said:


> I used to do that, but I had a different approach:
> I'd take the brick of ramen, split it and break it into pieces, then put the pieces into a plastic bag. I then took the seasoning, dumped it into the bag, closed the bag, and shook it to coat the ramen with the seasoning. I'd then open the bag and eat it.
> 
> ...I'm a weird person.


Youtook the noodles out of the bag first? :l


----------



## dleedh (Jan 15, 2014)

I do this at random, especially at work cause it makes the waitresses laugh, but I just break out with this wicked high pitch hyena laugh. I really got a kick out of it when one of the regulars walked up to the kitchen and asked if everything was okay. Priceless.

Aside from that, I almost always have to be listening to music. I can do without but I prefer to have it. I've got this little Bluetooth speaker that I keep in my back pocket that I have playing in the kitchen all the time, from rock, country, techno, and odd '70s celtic stuff. We've got this running joke that I had a doctor implant a speaker in my rear, since the most common implant, behind breast, is the buttocks.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, I wanna wear a fursuit.
Not many people wanna do that or even know what's it called.
They always call it a costume or mascot.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 22, 2014)

[gone]


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a mild case of synesthesia. My brain associates numbers, letters, and sounds with colors and causes me to see them in color. I also feel some music in my back, shoulders, and gut. Not just the vibrations, it feels like something is actually under my skin. I don't mean skin worms type of under my skin. It usually feels pleasant. These sensations get stronger when I'm sleep deprived and once during an unintentional session of systematic sleep deprivation, while looking at a white wall I saw the swirling mass of red and yellow tentacles from beyond reality. (Before it gets asked, I wasn't nor have I ever been on those kinds of drugs.)

When I or someone else scratches my head or back I do the dog leg kicking thing. I picked that quirk up from my father. No, he's not a furry. He's just the normal kind of crazy.


----------



## Sar (Jan 23, 2014)

I find I get quite fascinated with smells. Like when there are certain ones that just light up my mind rather quickly and put associations to people to them. Like if it's someone I know I could recognize them from scent this way if I was blindfolded. I'm weird, I smell people.


----------



## PurryFurry (Jan 23, 2014)

I crack my fingers, neck, ankles, shoulders, and whatever else I can.

I bite my nails but I've been doing pretty good at stopping that.

But most importantly, I am on FAF.


----------



## Nashida (Jan 23, 2014)

I tend to pull my upper lip a lot when I'm thinking or listening to someone talking.

I also have a tendency to, quite literally, burst into song when I'm bored. Whatever earworm happens to be stuck in my head. Not in public, usually.


----------



## Sar (Jan 23, 2014)

Nashida said:


> I tend to pull my upper lip a lot when I'm thinking or listening to someone talking.
> 
> I also have a tendency to, quite literally, burst into song when I'm bored. Whatever earworm happens to be stuck in my head. Not in public, usually.



I've done that song one before. I also used to quote movies when I'm alone and talk in accents for joke on the phone. That was an embarrassing thing.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 23, 2014)

Whenever I accidentally recall an embarrassing memory during my general train of thought (I have lots to chose from), directing my thoughts away from this memory is accompanied by some sort of physical noise, most often a grunt, hum, sigh or squeak or the like, or sometimes a phrase, such as 'oh, what if...'

It seems to happen too fast for me to stop it at the time, and it's only afterwards that I think about how strange it is, and I wish I'd stop.


----------



## Nashida (Jan 23, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> I've done that song one before. I also used to quote movies when I'm alone and talk in accents for joke on the phone. That was an embarrassing thing.



I've done the phone thing before, especially if the number comes up as Private Caller. I don't know you, I'm gonna have fun with you.

"Buddy the Elf, what's your favorite color?"
"Ninth Circle of Hell, you kill 'em we grill 'em!"

and so on.

It only gets awkward if my mom calls while she's at work and the hospital's number tends to come up as private. Whoops.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 24, 2014)

I eat food from my plate one item at a time, wash my hands everytime I go to the bathroom ( else I feel dirty ) and I pull out my hair while working/doing an exam.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 24, 2014)

I pace in circles when I'm thinking of something really cool and this pace turns into a full on run/gallop around the house when I get deep into my thoughts; this doesn't always end well when on skates but I don it anyway without trying. XP

Oh man, I have a lot but I can't think of them right now. D:<


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 24, 2014)

Personnaly, I have a bad memory : I can remember things from 5 to 10 years prior like they happened 2 days ago, or feel like something that happened recently did happen looong ago. Also, I tend to associate memories to objects more easily, and funnily enough, sometimes with receipts.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 24, 2014)

When given driving directions, I prefer landscapes like buildings, trees, or signs rather than street names. It makes it easier to "take a right at the glass hotel with the word Hilton on the side, then take a left once you get to the ice cream place...". I lived in my hometown for 23 years and not once did I memorize more than 5 street names.

I'm guilty of still watching kid cartoons every now and then. From the ones of from yesteryear (like The Flintstone Kids, Yogi Bear, ect.) to the ones of today (Adventure Time, Regular Show, ect.)

I make a BIG breakfast for me and the hubby every Sunday. This includes eggs, bacon, toast, waffles, and hashbrowns. Haven't missed making a Sunday breakfast yet!

My OCD is going to go crazy knowing I'm the #79 post. IT'S ODD, I SAY!!!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 24, 2014)

I drink a lot


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't pass out with beer, I can drink a fucking lot of litres of beer and still feel ok, if I want to get real drunk I need something stronger


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm a weirdo at the movie theater. I eat popcorn and junior mints in the same bite.

I liked it since I was like 6, and I told a couple friends. They say they haven't tried it but they they think it sounds good and will try it at their next movie.

I might have some converts soon >:3


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 31, 2014)

I make my sneezes sound like little hiccups. 

That's about it, unless you count oral fixations but that's pretty common around the world.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 1, 2014)

When I hear a sudden loud noise, it can really make me jump sometimes. Not just flinching, but full-on and easily noticeable motion.
I should try to stop doing that.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 2, 2014)

I can't stay angry. I also have a hard time holding grudges and hatred. Unless I'm constantly trying to keep them they just fade away. I also am rarely upset (so when I am, something is pretty wrong) and as a result some people get annoyed by my positiveness and confidence.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 2, 2014)

I can keep track of compass directions without thinking about it. Not specifically "which way is north," but, for example, I can arrive at a city, step out of a train station, and spend ten hours walking all over the streets and alleys with lots or turns, even going inside buildings, and at the end of the day, without even thinking about it, can still "feel" what my orientation is with regards to the train station, and which direction it's in from my position. It's like I have a gyroscope in my brain.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 2, 2014)

Hooky said:


> wash my hands everytime I go to the bathroom


If that's a quirk, I'm never gonna shake anyone's hand again. [noparse]:X[/noparse]


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 2, 2014)

Rassah said:


> I can keep track of compass directions without thinking about it. Not specifically "which way is north," but, for example, I can arrive at a city, step out of a train station, and spend ten hours walking all over the streets and alleys with lots or turns, even going inside buildings, and at the end of the day, without even thinking about it, can still "feel" what my orientation is with regards to the train station, and which direction it's in from my position. It's like I have a gyroscope in my brain.



I can relate ! I can't pinpoint a precise destination, nor say the name of a street, but I get a general feeling of where things are if I roam enough in a relatively small town. Exploring is fuuuun ♪

Also, I have a really bad thing concerning name-object/person association. I can take two to six months before I can say who's who. Good memory of faces though, mostly because I can never tell how much time has passed and think three days have passed, while it's actually been two weeks...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 2, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Personnaly, I have a bad memory : I can remember things from 5 to 10 years prior like they happened 2 days ago, or feel like something that happened recently did happen looong ago. Also, I tend to associate memories to objects more easily, and funnily enough, sometimes with receipts.


lol I'm the opposite. I have a ridiculously good memory with people and anything they did or said

but i just get lost so easily.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 2, 2014)

I can walk to any popular place in town but put me behind the wheel and its like a memory wipe and I need pinpointing to the fastest or easiest way.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 2, 2014)

I am massively enthusiastic + chipper with most anyone I encounter. I don't believe it's often gotten to the point of obnoxiousness, though.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm so bad with names I can't literally can't remember someone's name until I've known them for at least a month or more.

I speed habitually if the roads are clear, often cruising the interstate at 100+.

I am aware the above will get me thrown into jail eventually.

I love the taste of onion, but hate the texture of them. Onion powder or gtfo.

I'm horribly pessimistic, much to my husband's chargin.

Though I am bad with names, I remember actions well and will rarely forget (or forgive) something someone does, good or ill.

I shower 3 times a day.

I have a tendency to speak in troperese.

and many more!


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 2, 2014)

Fernin said:


> I'm so bad with names I can't literally can't remember someone's name until I've known them for at least a month or more.


Yes, this so much! I dread when teachers ask me to hand out books in my classes. I normally have to ask, and it's embarrassing.


----------



## Pepe le Chew (Feb 2, 2014)

Aleu said:


> lol I'm the opposite. I have a ridiculously good memory with people and anything they did or said
> 
> but i just get lost so easily.



I know someone exactly like this and it's actually scary. I'm more like *RedLeFrench*; I can't function beyond two days without forgetting something. And sometimes, I'll hear what I'm supposed to be hearing but it completely dives right out the other ear. Ironically, like the receipt association, objects and specific events (sometimes that have no relation nor interest to me) I will remember with no reason. And other, more important things I will completely forget. I'm just confuzzled, I guess.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 2, 2014)

Hooky said:


> I pull out my hair while working/doing an exam.


Even though I get lots of hair falling out when I'm working and I rest my head in my hands, I can't even afford to do that! Here's some trivia for you guys- Most people add small tufts of hair to their sona for style, but what you see in my avatar is an accurate representation of what my hair is really like! And I'm only 15..


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Feb 2, 2014)

When I'm alone and freaked out by something, I snap my fingers. It's like echolocation but for people with anxiety who watch too much Supernatural.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2014)

If I am going to eat something, I MUST go to the bathroom first, unless I already have an empty bladder.

This is because I love to eat, and I don't want the experience of eating and enjoying the food to be ruined by needing to pee.

Most people I've told about this think it is strange, but the last time my partner cooked for me, we both went to the bathroom one after the other, and I told him about this for the sake of conversation. He told me that that was the exact reason he went to the bathroom as well. This was the first time I'd known anyone else to do this.But I guess it's not TOO uncommon.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

I tend to dream about sexual things a lot, even in lucid dreams where I can controll my dream it still happens when I dont want it, I don't consider myself as a "horny" guy so this is really weird to me.


----------



## Alchemy (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, first off, I HATE eating things for some reason-if it were possible, I'd probably drink all of my meals. (So long as the meal tasted of drink and not pulped-up foodstuffs)
~Building on that, I usually don't drink something by itself. I tend to go off 'n buy energy drinks, sodas, and other such sparkling beverages before scurrying home to make my own concoctions-which is partially why I chose to name myself Alchemy on here.


----------



## FreeziePaws (Feb 5, 2014)

I can never stop picking at my freaking lips. owo


----------



## Distorted (Feb 5, 2014)

I tend to put things in order in my surroundings. And I can't stand messes. If I'm around a mess, then I can't concentrate and get anxious. I won't feel comfortable until I straighten the area up or arrange it differently. In more stressful situations, I've alphabetized magazine racks in offices and made patterns and arrangements of items in classrooms. It's not as bad these days, but it still happens.


----------



## septango (Feb 5, 2014)

I cant stand the sound of chewing, I HAVE to have soda to be able to draw well, I tend to love things I like more if someone explains why its bad, I like raw ramen cakes buttered and toasted, I type AE into words randomly and unintentionally, I use the british spelling of a lot of words despite being american, I sleep in the nude on the floor, I sometimes cant tell an inanimate object isn't alive, I have an obsession with popping my knuckles and joints,

I cant think of anymore to share right now


----------



## namita (Feb 7, 2014)

Nail biting. That is something I used to do everytime but I want to stop it somehow.


----------



## SnC (Feb 7, 2014)

I need to drink water with every meal. If I don't drink water, I can't swallow, and the food gets stuck in my throat.

I also get insomnia about twice a month. When I have insomnia, the only thing that helps is sleeping on the floor. I'll climb out of bed at around 2:30am after hours of being unable to sleep, and finally fall asleep on the floor next to my bed.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't stand watery or mushy food. I have to use my teeth or it gets the hell off my plate.


----------



## SiLJinned (Feb 8, 2014)

Let's see..

Nail-biting, popping and squeezing zits and high pitched noises if people touch me in ticklish areas. Sometimes I make short squeaky sounds when I'm very happy.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 8, 2014)

I just put this in another thread, but it's pretty relevant here-
If someone enters my room when I'm on my laptop, I hide what I'm doing by pressing the Home button to bring up the Windows 8 menu. Same goes for my iPad- I lock the screen when someone goes past so that they can't screen-peek. 
This goes for when I'm doing anything that isn't gaming.


----------



## huina (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh man, I have many many bad habits.

Whenever I get in my room I turn on the computer first before even taking of my coat or scarf. I bite my nails and lips, sometimes so much I start bleeding or having big cuts. I do drumming with my fingers whenever I'm out of my place or if I'm bored. I need to doodle something if someone is talking to me for a long time or I just get unable to listen to them. I talk rarely and when I do it's with a low voice and weak. I can't sing but I sing anyway. I'll stop it there.


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 8, 2014)

First of all I have two foods that I eat in a weird way. I like to lick the flavoring stuff off of pringles before I eat them. I don't know why I just like to do that. I also like to rip the breading off of hot pockets and eat it first before getting to the filling cause I'm weird like that 

I used to be a nail-bitter, but I'm actively attempting to correct that because I hate having no fingernails at all 0.0

I'm horribly introverted, and it's almost impossible for me to warm up easily to new people face to face. 

That's all I can readily think of xD


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 10, 2014)

Whenever I'm walking along with someone, I feel more comfortable when I'm on their right-hand side. It feels so much more natural, and I can't explain why.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 10, 2014)

I tend to shake my leg or foot a lot. Even when I notice I'm going it, I don't stop because if I do I can just feel my leg getting restless.
Also, I don't put my hands in my pockets. I always wear a hoodie, but never have it zipped. Instead of using the pockets I will just grab the side of the zipper and hold on there (Right next to the pockets, but I still don't use the pockets unless it's cold out). I have no idea when I started doing it, but one day I just noticed it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't like extended eye-to-eye contact with most people - it makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 3, 2014)

I am one strange guy:
I bite my nails a lot, I can't talk to new people IRL very well, I'm emotional, and I'm one of the only people in my school to watch anime and play Nintendo games (the other one hates me). Mind you, that last one is probably due to my location. I wish I lived somewhere better.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 3, 2014)

I've got this odd twitch, like: I'll random have a twitch/tick when I get upset or agitated about something I'm thinking about.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 3, 2014)

I find myself pissed off about things in/about the world during the day, even at work.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 3, 2014)

I have to walk with my right hand in my pocket. If I don't I'll walk really weird like I have a limp. It doesn't work with my left hand. My left hand just makes walking even more difficult.


----------



## Grungecat (Jun 3, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Im alot more koolaid than you guys.
> I drive a mother fucking Porsche! And live in the oc socal. so cal alone makes me cooler than any of you.
> 
> Suck it, hollywood out!



http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...fit,fl_progressive,w_636/18vyww52f3agqjpg.jpg

^ Batty's Porsche (can't use the BB codes because I'm stupid)

Anywho, I sing when I'm bored, much to the chagrin to those around me.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 3, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...fit,fl_progressive,w_636/18vyww52f3agqjpg.jpg
> 
> ^ Batty's Porsche (can't use the BB codes because I'm stupid)
> 
> Anywho, I sing when I'm bored, much to the chagrin to those around me.



Chagrin? Okay, Stephanie Meyer. http://applesparkles.wikia.com/wiki/Chagrin (apparently she abuses that word in her books, random website I found with a Google search documenting it. totes acceptable citation)

There was a teacher at my high school who whistled "Tom's Diner" for absolutely no reason, just about every day. He was a very opinionated and unyielding man, and one of my friends didn't get along with him as a result. I started whistling the tune at him so I could inadvertently remind him of that teacher just for giggles. Now, it has become a habit of mine and I've gotten other people to start doing it, too. And they have no clue as to the "meaning" behind it!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 3, 2014)

I have this tender spot above my hip that causes me to jolt away like a spaz when it's poked. It's a reaction I have no control over. My sister and friends take advantage of this when I don't want to get off the couch or bed. 

I also loooooooove the sound of glass shattering. My heaven is a room full of wine cups, windows, mirrors, glass cases, mugs, televisions, etc., and a single baseball bat for myself.


----------



## Inpw (Jun 3, 2014)

Let's see.


Nail biting. Still do it but have gotten better at refraining.
Can't grow a beard, if I try it irritates the living bejesus out of me, causing me to start picking the hair on by one.
Eyes are extremely sensitive to sudden light changes. I wear sunglasses almost permanently outside. And walking into a darker room is like going blind for quite some time more than other people.
My eyes also itch constantlyâ€¦ Doctors say it's allergies so I must be allergic to air or something. 
Never really was a good swimmer, not to mention I can barely hold my breath for 1 minute.
Slow heart beat as in in the 60 bpm range but not a really fit person actually. People think I'm dead when trying to find a pulse on my wrist.
I had 2 cases of agina attacks that is really concerning me. Both happened right after arriving home from the gym.
Had 2 serious concussions in rugby and a motorcycle accident and have been told that I'm more prone to them now.
Sometimes some OCD tendencies kick in like trying to follow certain colour tiles or something but this is actually just for my own amusement which begins to describe how messed up I actually am.
I dance, sing, play air guitar and air drums while no one is watching.
Also while no one is watching I can have long detailed and themed conversations with myself.
My home is cleaner than anyone else I know apart from my mother's house.
I fiddle with the hot and cold water in the sower until I'm %100 satisfied with the temp. This takes half my shower time.
I mostly drive in the fast lane and fuck people saying that lane is just for passing. I'm passing everyfuckenbody.
I don't eat peas, liver, kidney's, eggplant, sushi, caviar, tongue (or any thing else that what was part of an animals face).
I can get seriously negative about situations, just watching the news and hearing about corruption and stuff can ruin my whole day and many people around me's days.
Recently broke up, and it wasn't even a real stringy relationship but my emotions are all haywire. Forgot that I turn into a "God forbid" EMO after these thingsâ€¦ Probably my worst quirk.


There's much more but I think I'll just stop here.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 3, 2014)

I always have to be on the left of someone I'm walking with. I have stopped suddenly and moved behind others to ensure / establish this.

I wipe off the top of aluminum cans, even when there appears to be nothing on it. I also open up said aluminum cans with my two front teeth.

I sing aloud in public, with or without music, regardless if anyone is around. I correct my own mistakes while singing, too -- even when alone, even if just to myself.

I have both daily and weekly routines I perform in a specific order, each morning I wake up and each night before bed.

[1] If my 'morning ritual' gets messed up, I have a bad mood and just lose track of things easier. Headache on occasion; self induced stress, maybe.

[2] If my 'evening ritual' gets messed up, I basically lose sleep and / or can't get to bed for an extra couple hours or so. Even though a self imposed bedtime is part of the schedule...

I randomly, without thinking, say "taco" sporadically with anything I am talking about when outdoors / in public. For some reason, this word becomes "penis" indoors / inside a house.

Unintentionally related, but if I can go without wearing any clothes besides my undergarments, I take the opportunity and remove everything except said undergarments.

Hmm... I guess I can stop there; just some things I'd think or view as "quirks" for myself. @_@


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 3, 2014)

I am a terrible night owl. People in my time zone might be able to guess this >.< But that is coupled with a strong love of sleeping, and a dislike of getting up before I've had my 10-12 hours. This has been a major problem in my life for the past couple of years, and I lack the self-control to change it.


----------



## The_Leo_Wolf (Jun 3, 2014)

I do something that my friends get mad at, where instead of saying for or any word that has the same sounding 'o', then I say fur instead (I picked it up when doing a cosplay one of those angry friends dared me to do last year)
I also bite the skin around my nails and have OcD where if I have something in my pocket it has to be in the right pocket by some weird organization pattern in my head or something, I dunno I'm weird.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 3, 2014)

The_Leo_Wolf said:


> I do something that my friends get mad at, where instead of saying for or any word that has the same sounding 'o', then I say fur instead (I picked it up when doing a cosplay one of those angry friends dared me to do last year)
> I also bite the skin around my nails and have OcD where if I have something in my pocket it has to be in the right pocket by some weird organization pattern in my head or something, I dunno I'm weird.


I'm kinda confused on the first one? Fur example you'll say something like this right?


----------



## Fiab (Jun 4, 2014)

When sleeping alone in my bed I'll stick quietly to one sideâ€š but the moment someone is next to me I sprawl out and become a massive bed hov. As well if I don't roll in place when switchin from one side to another I'll always roll to the side that has the edge of the bed on it. I'm sure.... positive there are more quirks to meâ€š just all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 4, 2014)

Uh, lets see here
Habits? I have a bad one - nail biting. My nails are pretty short, but its not too extreme. I just don't let them extend beyond the flesh. Painting them doesn't help, either. I used to paint my nails in high school but I would still bite them off - paint and all.

I also don't like having a lot of hair on my head. I'm a girl and I prefer to go with a pixie style, not just because I love the way it looks but it has gotten to the point where if my hair lays on my neck too much it really bothers me. Same with when my fringe starts to get in my eyes. 

Yet, I don't shave my legs at all unless I plan on wearing shorts in public, so I don't shave them for about 6 months of the year.

My life rotates around some form of organized chaos; everything is fine as long as _I_ know where everything is, even if my space is a complete mess. 

I love blankets. Even in the summer I like to have a blanket covering me when I am relaxing. I literally can't sleep without at least a quilt, too, even if it is unbearably hot. I'd rather sleep nude & blanketed than wear pajamas and go without one. 

I only sleep in one spot on my bed. This can be seen because the sheets on that one spot are worn white, while the rest still have their blue patterns. Also when I fall asleep, I never move.

Another quirk: I really don't sweat much at all, so I often neglect to wear deodorant. That stuff gives you breast cancer, anyway. 

When it comes to eating I'm a huge texturephobe i.e. I won't eat anything with a texture that I don't like the feel of. I do have a favorite texture, however, and that is "flaky", such as pie crust and biscuits and croissants.

Uh, quirks. Well I'm afraid of the dark even though I'm almost 21 because my boyfriend made me watch some stupid ghost shows so now I sleep with a rosary near my bed, and often recite the Hail Mary prayer if I feel scared or can't fall asleep. Its like my version of counting sheep.

I'm also afraid of insects, heights (includes looking down _and up_ at things) aliens, thunderstorms, and the end of the world.


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm ticklish everywhere. 

I almost physically can not be touched without being tickled


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 4, 2014)

I'll absent-mindedly say 'hoosk' (nickname for huskies) -* usually* when I'm alone.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't sleep unless part of my blanket is over my forehead. I basically wrap myself in the thing like a caterpillar.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 4, 2014)

I sleep with my eye's open.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jun 4, 2014)

I tend to over explain things and talk way too much. I'm also drawn to drama and I love watching other people's drama. I'm like a vampire that feeds on other people drama energy. This is my main reason for being here and I camp the R&R a lot. Some people want to watch the world burn, I want to watch the aftermath I guess.

a habit I have is I always fold the corners of paper. I crinkle it up, fold it into sharp triangles. I also fidget and fold the edges of my clothes. I have to keep fighting myself to stop because I think it's causing carpal tunnel.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 4, 2014)

If I'm asleep and something scares me I jump up and bark. My brother came into my room when I was asleep and he dropped a book and I rolled over and barked at him. I didn't know I did it until the next morning. It's my avatar looking out for me at night <3


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 4, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> If I'm asleep and something scares me I jump up and bark. My brother came into my room when I was asleep and he dropped a book and I rolled over and barked at him. I didn't know I did it until the next morning. It's my avatar looking out for me at night <3


That's actually cute!


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jun 5, 2014)

sometimes I take an extra gummy vitamin, even though I know I'm not suppose to


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 5, 2014)

1000bluntz said:


> sometimes I take an extra gummy vitamin, even though I know I'm not suppose to


Whoa, whoa, whoa, that's dangerous! You gotta stop this before it become an addiction.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 6, 2014)

I cannot poop if someone is on the same floor as me in any building, even my own home..
Yup.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 6, 2014)

Awzee said:


> I cannot poop if someone is on the same floor as me in any building, even my own home..
> Yup.


Dunno if this is weird, but I'd be able to poop comfortably even if somebody is standing in the same room and talking to me.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 6, 2014)

Awzee said:


> I cannot poop if someone is on the same floor as me in any building, even my own home..
> Yup.



Whoa, then do you just never poop in public? What if you're in a building, say a university building or a crowded library, and suddenly you get gut-rot and there are literally hundreds of people on every floor.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

Awzee said:


> I cannot poop if someone is on the same floor as me in any building, even my own home..
> Yup.


I know kinda how that feels. I can't go to the toilet if someone is next to me. I have to pee in a cubicle.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 6, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Whoa, then do you just never poop in public? What if you're in a building, say a university building or a crowded library, and suddenly you get gut-rot and there are literally hundreds of people on every floor.



School has trained me well, I have an iron gut.

The only exceptions are if I am at a con of some sort and I am too drunk/too far from home to care

It's just a privacy thing, ya know?

This may be TMI but I also, if using a public cubicle, MUST get completely naked. Locks are a good thing.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 6, 2014)

I can't sleep unless I'm wrapped in a blanket, even if it's ridiculously hot and I'm sweating my tail off.

I'm a chronic nail biter.

I become overly cuddly when I'm drunk.

I take music way too seriously.

I have a very dark sense of humor.

I find what most people find either scary or disturbing to be hilariously funny,and sometimes sexy.

I cannot pee in public urinals if there's someone in the stall next to me.

when I'm insanely bored, I do a terrible white boy dance, even if there's no music to dance to.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 6, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I cannot pee in public urinals if there's someone in the stall next to me.


This is like, the unwritten rule of public male urination!
If the only urinal available is between two people, you don't use it!


----------



## Awzee (Jun 6, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> This is like, the unwritten rule of public male urination!
> If the only urinal available is between two people, you don't use it!



There's even a flash game about it somehwere on the internet..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 6, 2014)

I know it's a load of bullshit, but the 'Ghost Radar' app seems to have something against me.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 6, 2014)

The only one I am aware of is my tendency to quote things out of context. for example: My favorite line in the play a mid summers nights dream is when Titania tells Oberon "I had the strangest dream, I dreamt that I was married to an ass!"  If you know the play you will understand the double meaning. 
I also over think things especially if it appears that there might be a logical pattern. My wife however, would tell you that I have an unnatural obsession with writing stories, hundreds and hundreds of stories.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 6, 2014)

I call people dude regardless of the persons gender.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 6, 2014)

I tend to blame myself for a lot of things/accidents that go wrong around me - in the sense that I feel like my incorrect actions have caused the event/problem somehow.

We have near-apocalyptic thunder and lightning here at the moment and I STILL kind of feel like it's happening because I left a wall socket on or something. As stupid and illogical as that sounds.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

I like watching the rain when I'm inside; I can sit indoors in the dry, seeing everything outside get drenched in water as it falls.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 7, 2014)

I also have this habit of giggling about stupid little things, like flavored lube and that line in the Taco Bell commercials about people twerking with their waffle tacos hanging out...

and an even worse habit of letting BDSM-y things slip out too much, examples:

-about a month ago, my boss lady jokingly threatened to whip us and I blurted out "Oh...don't you threaten me with a good time!" (followed by ten minutes of one of my co-workers repeating "that's not something you say to your boss!!!")

-the other day in a chat room one user said something like "be careful or you might wake up tied to a chair in my basement", to which I responded "oh murr~ Sounds sexy"...which was followed with "damn it sniper that was supposed to be creepy not sexy! Stop being weird!"

But I kinda like that one...I have fun making people feel horribly awkward.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> -the other day in a chat room one user said something like "be careful or you might wake up tied to a chair in my basement", to which I responded "oh murr~ Sounds sexy"...which was followed with "damn it sniper that was supposed to be creepy not sexy! Stop being weird!"


Hahaha. That's what Colon V's for, mate!
Magically turns any otherwise weird joke into satire.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 7, 2014)

but it was hilarious either way...and it's fun to make people feel awkward, plus I feel like I really accomplished something to be called weird in a furry chat room.


----------



## Feste (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a very...sporadic way of talking, a bit stream of consciousness I guess, when I get excited. Combine that with the fact I have a very booming voice, and most people tend to think I'm on some sort of drug . Along with that, I tend end most everything I say with "so..." or kind of fade on my sentences, which I'm trying to stop but it's so hard >< .Also, I apparently always looked concerned whenever I ask a question, according to my stoner roommate.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 9, 2014)

I click my fingers quite often for no reason.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm constantly trying to analize the rhytum of everything, I'm obsessed with odd time signatures


----------



## tisr (Jun 9, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm constantly trying to analize the rhytum of everything, I'm obsessed with odd time signatures



I subconciously do the same thing, except I'm bad at keeping odd-time signatures, and I'm better at interesting syncopations.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 9, 2014)

Feste said:


> I have a very...sporadic way of talking, a bit stream of consciousness I guess, when I get excited. Combine that with the fact I have a very booming voice, and most people tend to think I'm on some sort of drug . Along with that, I tend end most everything I say with "so..." or kind of fade on my sentences, which I'm trying to stop but it's so hard >< .Also, I apparently always looked concerned whenever I ask a question, according to my stoner roommate.



I always look or sound like I'm on drugs, or like I'm on the verge of killing somebody or about to do something like stab my hands when I'm talking. That's because I'm expressive and talk with my hands and actions more than words.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 9, 2014)

tisr said:


> I subconciously do the same thing, except I'm bad at keeping odd-time signatures, and I'm better at interesting syncopations.



Syncopations too, and odd silences, and after learning about polyrhythmics most of my everyday rhytum now comes in cross-rhythm of 3/4 over 3/2 (3:2) or 6/8 over 4/4 (6:4), weird as shit


----------



## tisr (Jun 10, 2014)

I was naturally able to do quavers over triplets/semiquavers over triplets. Those are incredibly fun to do.
Drum and bass has really good drum patterns, and its probably my favorite use of rhythm in music.


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Jun 10, 2014)

Anything I organize (CDs, games, etc.) has to be in alphabetical order. If just one thing's not, it bothers me all day until I fix it.


----------



## Nounago (Jun 11, 2014)

I have to join the crowd of nail&skin-eating people. My fingers always look like they went through a pencil sharpener or something like that.

I also have a strong tendency to make very long and complex phrases with complex words (in my mother tongue, french). Not only that, but since I LOVE my language, all of it, I mix this literary-style speech with lots of gross or over-familiar words. Which makes me look as either a gross cunt or a pretentious bastard.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 11, 2014)

Rather than having one sleep, I tend to have two smaller sleeps each day, usually between 3-7AM and 5-8 PM


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 18, 2014)

When I'm alone, I tend to talk to myself a lot.
If I know there's something I'm supposed to be doing, I will sometimes explain to myself why I'm procrastinating.

Like so:
"I need to go downstairs to get another drink, because if I don't then I won't be able to work properly! Gonna get a drink, gonna go back upstairs, gonna work."

And yet I rarely actually motivate myself to work! Even right now I'm wasting precious time by browsing FAF instead of working!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 18, 2014)

Awzee said:


> Rather than having one sleep, I tend to have two smaller sleeps each day, usually between 3-7AM and 5-8 PM



Just like people in olden times.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 18, 2014)

Sometimes I zone out when I'm thinking about something, with a blank expression.


----------



## Nathaniel Jack (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a very anxious and fragile person. I can't stand it when friends or people I love are angry at me.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 18, 2014)

Nathaniel Jack said:


> I'm a very anxious and fragile person. I can't stand it when friends or people I love are angry at me.


Might seem a little flippant of me, but-
Why would you do anything to make 'em angry in the first place?


----------



## Nathaniel Jack (Jun 18, 2014)

I can make them mad at me unvolountary. That's the worst thing ever...


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 18, 2014)

I keep a folder dedicated to awesome pictures (SFW) that I've found mostly on my travels throughout the internet. I may however screen cap certain parts of a movie though as well If I think it's awesome enough. This has been going 8 years strong with a collection now massing in the 2,000's range. Pics of all sorts of things. From miniguns to an extraterrestrial planet's scenery to mages to The Joker to dragons to zombies to Icebergs to... I think you get the idea.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 19, 2014)

I doubt they're terribly odd, or unique, but:
- I have music running through my head nearly always, unless something has my attention.  Often when I'm by myself I'll start headbanging to whatever song is in my head, or otherwise dancing, playing imaginary instruments etc.
- I quote things from certain shows and movies so much that even when I know other people won't get the reference I still do it out of habit.  



Hybrid Persona said:


> I keep a folder dedicated to awesome pictures (SFW) that I've found mostly on my travels throughout the internet. I may however screen cap certain parts of a movie though as well If I think it's awesome enough. This has been going 8 years strong with a collection now massing in the 2,000's range. Pics of all sorts of things. From miniguns to an extraterrestrial planet's scenery to mages to The Joker to dragons to zombies to Icebergs to... I think you get the idea.



I too, try to keep up a folder of assorted awesome pictures, though it's organised very badly.  I keep artwork and GIFs in separate folders, but the rest is a bit of a mess.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 19, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> This is like, the unwritten rule of public male urination!
> If the only urinal available is between two people, you don't use it!


If one is open I'll use it, though it can be awkward. Especially at furry cons, I've caught dudes looking over, I just stare em in the eye and ask if they want to cross streams. The first time I said that my friend was washing his hands and laughed so hard he nearly puked.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 19, 2014)

d.batty said:


> , I just stare em in the eye and ask if they want to cross streams.



What if someone said yes?


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 19, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> What if someone said yes?


Stream crossing is probably someone's fetish.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I make a lot of animal noises. 

Usually when I have an awkward or painful memory running through my head I have to stop it by taking deep gasping breaths, meowing, yelping, etc. It works, but the downside is it's really weird

oh, and when I get mad I growl at people, but that's voluntarily


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 19, 2014)

Demensa said:


> I too, try to keep up a folder of assorted awesome pictures, though it's organised very badly.  I keep artwork and GIFs in separate folders, but the rest is a bit of a mess.


I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 20, 2014)

When I'm just sitting around I have to have the front of my shirt pulled up over my chin and mouth. My friends call it "turtling."


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2014)

Awzee said:


> Rather than having one sleep, I tend to have two smaller sleeps each day, usually between 3-7AM and 5-8 PM


I have 3-4 sleeps per day, generally ranging from 30 minutes to 2 hours.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 21, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours.



Tempting, but I'll have to pass.  The collection is not yet ready for the world!


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a collection of My Little Pony memes, despite the fact that I've never seen it outside of reviews.
I have a problem. :/


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 21, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Tempting, but I'll have to pass.  The collection is not yet ready for the world!


Mine's always in a constant state of growth so it will never be "finished". When do you think yours will be ready though?


----------



## Misomie (Jun 23, 2014)

I'd rather suffer alone and silently than let anyone know how much I'm hurting. I only seek out help when I feel I'm about to snap/break. Even then I don't let them know the extent of my pain.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2014)

I wear earbuds, even if I'm not listening to music. If they're not in my ears, they're probably wrapped around my neck. 
Also, I talk in my sleep. I've been known to hold conversations with someone while remaining asleep. 
I cannot talk "trash" and make good comebacks on a whim. As a result, my humor is largely sarcastic / deadpan.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 23, 2014)

Sometimes I say random numbers, be it instead of answers to questions are just out of boredom. I have no idea why.
My favourites are 6, 17, 42, 56, and 64.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 23, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I'd rather suffer alone and silently than let anyone know how much I'm hurting. I only seek out help when I feel I'm about to snap/break. Even then I don't let them know the extent of my pain.



I'm much the same way...both because I'm afraid of being a burden on other people and because I'm afraid of the stigma that comes with my condition. but my closest friends have learned to judge how I'm feeling by what I'm listening to, since apparently there are a few albums that I only listen to when I'm hurting.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jun 23, 2014)

I habitually find weird stuff off the internet and show them to random people to see their reaction. No matter how disgusting it is.

I should also mention that I showed a male castration to a couple of people. They couldn't watch more than 5 secs once they processed what was happening.

However, There was that one dude who watched the whole thing without blinking. He should get a prize ^_^


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 23, 2014)

I giggle excessively at gory horror/slasher films. it really annoys my friends.

I also scare some people because I find threats of physical violence to be kinda sexy.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 23, 2014)

I have issues sleeping (read: insomnia), and commonly stay awake for two or more consecutive days. When I get tired, I may manage to take a nap, usually in the middle of the day.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm a furry who is straight. :V

Joking aside (though I really am straight), I'm weird in a few ways. One, I like to eat things many people hate (anchovies, sushi, licorice, anything), while not liking some things that many people do (like carrots). I am warming up to carrots, though. I'm very talkative yet somehow also shy at the same time. I was one of the rare college students who acted like an old man and wanted his full-night's sleep else I get cranky. The freshmen didn't like me for that. I can't stand when people chew with their mouths open or smack their lips or chew gum loudly. It's just gross.

I collect rocks if they appear interesting (now if they are special in composistion, yay science)...yeah, this is just getting boring. 

The only real quirky thing about me is my enjoyment of fursuiting, I guess.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 24, 2014)

I actually like eating the end bits of a loaf of bread.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 24, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> I'm a furry who is straight.



I have been told that by being a straight male furry with a fox 'sona I have broken the universe...does that count?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I actually like eating the end bits of a loaf of bread.



They're the best bits.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 24, 2014)

I find cartoons and anime more emotional than live-action stuff.
Seriously, I cried at Futurama (Jurassic Bark's ending...) and almost cried at Fullmetal Alchemist's finale (original anime), but I just shrugged off The Boy In Striped Pyjamas and even Marley & Me! (though I didn't watch those two out of my own free will)
Why am I like this?


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 24, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I find cartoons and anime more emotional than live-action stuff.
> Seriously, I cried at Futurama (Jurassic Bark's ending...) and almost cried at Fullmetal Alchemist's finale (original anime), but I just shrugged off The Boy In Striped Pyjamas and even Marley & Me! (though I didn't watch those two out of my own free will)
> Why am I like this?


Hm. Try Saving Private Ryan and/or The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Hm. Try Saving Private Ryan and/or The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.



two words: Gran Torino.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 25, 2014)

For some reason sometimes I sleep with my legs in the air.
Easy access gents (nope not interested in men)


----------



## AkumaTatsuo (Jun 26, 2014)

haha i catch myself behaving animalistic. i.e. i growl like a big cat when annoyed with something, i pretend to be a dog when i play with mine, occasionally i enjoy running on all fours just for the heck of it.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 26, 2014)

I tend to go on tangents when I talk. Instead of giving a one word answer to a one word question, I go into an awkward and long winded explanation. I can feel people get impatient with me sometimes. I can't blame them honestly.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a thing for foreign languages ever since my childhood, yet dislike my own. 

It's more like an obsession.
Gotta learn them all.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 28, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> two words: Gran Torino.


Ugh. I hated that ending personally as it was really dumb. Very disappointing.


----------



## Karin Tames (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a hard time calling or texting people, but no problem emailing or talking on voice servers.
 I am so shy of people I will look anywhere but at a person I do not know and make a sound that's kind of a squeak or whine if they enter my personal space.  
And I actually dislike both of these but uh...they are just part of me now.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm sure this is normal, but I'm not positive.

In the dark, I find it easier to plug in my phone with my eyes closed. I see less, but I know much more. Its weird to me.

Its like I close my eyes, feel the plug and the cord, imagine it or something, and somehow I can put it in without a fumble.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2014)

I see myself and my reactions as well as others in cartoon or anime

Like, the way I feel I'll see myself as having a certain exaggerated facial expression like in a cartoon drawing that fits my mood. 

Or there's always the typical anime tropes like the giant sweat drop or the red stress mark

I don't know, I just guess facial expressions in art are exaggerated and seem more expressive then real faces do in my mind


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 9, 2014)

I like the smell of gasoline. 

I hold entire conversations with myself.

While I'm inside, I tend to naturally occupy areas where there is a lot of sunlight. Darkness or dimness tends to dampen my mood. 

When finding myself in a social situation, several things occur:

1) If there are people in my immediate vicinity that I do not know very well, I tend to play with the nearest thing. Paper is a favorite. This is a sign that I'm under stress, but I'm managing it.

2) Eye contact becomes overbearingly difficult. This is common, and is a sign that I'm not doing too well, and that I'm desperately trying to keep it together.

3) I begin to talk quickly, and rapidly begin to ramble off random words that make little to no sense. When this happens, I usually begin to attract odd looks and bewildered queries and statements from people. This only makes the entire situation worse, because then I become self-critical of my outward appearance.

4) The more people added to a conversion, the worst I become, until eventually I shut down and leave the area. When people that I have a strong relationship with are added to the mix, pressure is relieved. People that I am familiar with wield a greater effect on my actions, and act as a very powerful asset for my quest to not appear socially awkward.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a problem maintaining eye contact as well, I have a tendency to look down or to the side, I  am trying to work on it though. 
My hands are always busy, anyone who is/was a smoker know what I mean, whether it be playing with something or drumming. 
I am very shy and mild mannered till I get to know someone. Then all hell breaks loose :V


----------



## Kerocola (Aug 9, 2014)

On the eye contact thing, I don't necessarily have _trouble _making eye contact...but when I'm aware it's something I need to do for an interview/something professional, I become too aware of it.

When I make eye contact with someone, I start looking at the intricate details of their eyes/eye color. And then I start noticing their facial expressions and overall body movements. My concentration goes to aesthetics and by then I'm not even paying attention to what they're telling me. My supervisors probably think I'm a space cadet


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2014)

I realized I have autoandrophilia...

personally, I think it's the internets fault since it introduced me to genderbending and selfcest

(mostly homestuck...Davecest is the best cest)


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 10, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I realized I have autoandrophilia...
> 
> personally, I think it's the internets fault since it introduced me to genderbending and selfcest
> 
> (mostly homestuck...Davecest is the best cest)



...And I just learned something _and _found a whole section of internet I wasn't aware of. Why, thank you Wolfnight. Excuse me while I go rethink my life.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 10, 2014)

I am confused @_@ I dunno what I just read but it made my brain hurt. 

On topic though.....

I have a bad habit of not paying attention to others if the topic does not interest me. Even in one on one conversations :/


----------



## Fyresale (Aug 10, 2014)

I refuse to wash anything, myself included, with anything but hot water.

I'm more liable to drink something I'd normally be reluctant to try if it's through a straw.

I'm generally pretty good at holding conversations and talking to people, but the second I get called on to answer a question in a class lecture, I get a most uncomfortable flash of anxiety.



ZettaBit said:


> I have a bad habit of not paying attention to others if the topic does not interest me. Even in one on one conversations :/



And this, definitely.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 10, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> ...And I just learned something _and _found a whole section of internet I wasn't aware of. Why, thank you Wolfnight. Excuse me while I go rethink my life.



Welcome to the internet, home of weird ass shit


----------



## doomstarr7 (Aug 10, 2014)

I can hold complete lectures w/ myself over massive concepts such as the afterlife or paradoxes constantly
I'm always down to do something reckless if it would be the slightest bit entertaining
I enjoy spending time in complete darkness
Whenever someone near me is afraid i can sort of feed off of it
I seek diplomatic solutions above any other form of solutions


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sometimes if I drift asleep for a few minutes or stay asleep for an hour, I'll feel like I was on my phone. Then I'll look at my hands in the texting position and wonder why I don't have my phone.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm a pretty good whistler, and if I'm working by myself I'll always be whistling.

It gets me the occasional strange look when nurse walks in on me when I'm in the zone whistling elaborate shit like Il Dolce Suono or Der HÃ¶lle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen and I'm still covered in blood n smell like burnt human flesh as I take down the operating room after a surgery.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 4, 2014)

Loads of annoying tics, had them since I was a kid. I haven't been diagnosed with Tourette's because I can't be bothered, I don't need an exceedingly long assessment process through the NHS to tell me what I already know.
My tics (atm) are: raising my eyebrows and bulging my eyes in quick succession
squeaking mostly under my breath but sometimes I get really loud and sound like a dog dreaming
stretching my shoulders downwards
Flicking mid air because that piece of mid air feels like it needs it (my oldest tic) or touching random parts of objects for the same reason.


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 4, 2014)

I got a bunch of random quirks and shit. Then again, who doesn't right?

- I can't gain restful sleep when alone. I sleep like a baby when my husband is around, but if he works overnight, the dog curls up beside me on the bed. When alone, I sleep with the top part of my head wrapped in the blanket, with just my mouth and nose exposed so I can breathe. 
- I'm honestly not even aware I'm swearing half the time. 
- I have always spit into the toilet before I've either sat down or before I flush. _No idea why. 
- _I prefer drinking out of jars. 
- I talk to and sass inanimate objects and animals. 

Among many, many others.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess I have a twisted sense of "cute". For example I would much rather pet a bunch of lizards and sharks compared to a bunch of puppies and kittens. Non-fluffy, toothy things just make me go "awww" for some reason.


----------

